# What to do around Jackson Wy



## RonB (Jan 19, 2006)

We are seriously considering a kayak/hiking trip from YellowStone to the Grand Tetons this summer. It's relatively flat water, but supposedly very senic. We are looking to add a 1 day whitewater trip to this. I would also love to see some slot canyons, but is there anything else we shouldn't miss while there?  
Thanx,
Ron


----------



## Rose Pink (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm not aware of any slot canyons in that area.  I tend to think more of southern Utah (Lake Powell) for that but I could be wrong.  Yellowstone is such an intriguing place that you could spend several days there.  Jenny's Lake is nice.  Coulter Bay is nice.  For some reason, the memory of the elk antler arches at Jackson town square are forever burned in my mind. And the silver dollars imbedded in the bar across the street.  You may find more ideas if you check Jackson, Wyo timeshare reviews.  If you like live theater, you can find two or three shows every summer in Jackson and Victorville (or at least you used to).  Jackson probably has an official website listing activites.  How  many days do you plan to spend, about where are you planning to lodge--these questions may help people give you more specific ideas for the locale.  Some people like Jackson, some like to stay in the park, some like West Yellowstone or Island Park.  These places are not necessarily close to each other.  Staying in Jackson, for example, and driving to the park and back in one day is a very long day and you won't be able to see all of the park.


----------



## chellej (Jan 21, 2006)

Lots to do in and around Yellowstone

Yellowstone Association  has various backcountry trips , field seminars etc.

http://yellowstoneassociation.org

Buffalo Bill Museum in Cody Wy - Ne corner of Yellowstone.

Fishing Licenses in Yellowstone are very reasonable - Get a Flyfishing book by Bruce Staples - you'll find lots of places to go fish.

Alpine slide at Snow King Resort

Tram at Teton Village.

There are both ballon rides and glider rides over the Tetons - I think they are based near Taghee on the Idaho Side.

We like the horse or stagecoach ride and dinner based out of Roosevelt area in the park.

Typical Yellowstone:  Grand Canyon of the Yellowstone, Old Faithful, Yellowstone Lake, Mammoth hot springs, and the geyser basin.  Lots of day hikes and lots of wildlife.

West Yellowstone /Island Park:  Fall River, Bechler Medow - great fishing;  Wam springs and big springs - lots of fish but no fishing.  Upper & lower mesa falls, Sawtelle Peak, Harriman state park - Trumpeter swans & great fishing, crater lake.  The Imaxx, Grizley/wolf discovery center & yellowstone museum in West Yellowstone.

A great float trip is from Island Park resevoir to Harriman state park.  You would need to find a commercial trip or guide - the canoe rental places won't let you take the canoes downstream from pond's lodge.  There is an area called box canyon - great fun but you need someone with experience to navigate that portion of the river.

In Jackson - eat at the New York sub shop (across the street from Towncenter JH timeshare) and the Cowboy bar.  If you get to Idaho Falls - try Plum Loco.

Also great backback trip:  From Bechler meadows ranger station to Old Faithful.  This is from the sw corner of the park into old faithful.  I forget how many days it took - I want to say 4-5 but we did it BK and our oldest is 19 so it was probably 23-24 years ago.


----------



## RonB (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanx for the replys. We are looking at a camping trip that paddles from Yellowstone Lake down to the Grand Tetons. We have no other plans _yet_. But since we are in the area, we may spend a few days more - possibly rent a car, maybe a 1 day whitewater trip...
Thanx again.
Ron


----------

